# Wie werde ich SPS-Programmierer



## Kika (17 April 2008)

Guten Tag,
Mit entsetzen muß ich feststellen wie wenig Ahnung ich vom Programmieren , S7 habe obwohl ich Prog 1 und Prog 2 bei Siemens besucht habe.
Ich stell jetz einfach naiv die Frage, wie werde ich ein Guter SPS-Programmierer ?
Ich denke mal , dass wenn ich bei Siemens unterkäme meine Weiterbildung auf dem Gebiet gesichert wäre....oder ?
Wie sieht der Klassische Einstieg bei Siemes aus ?
Hier im Forum gibt es sicherlich welche aus der Ecke, vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, und wo mann sich bewerben soll.
Haben da auch Anfänger eine Chance?
Gruß


----------



## nade (17 April 2008)

Ehm Erfahrung machen Leute. Siemensschulungen sind nicht Garant für Programieren können. Du mußt auch abstrakt Denken können... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## edison (17 April 2008)

Hy, hab die Kurse auch besucht - meld dich doch mal zum Prog3 an.
Dann gets los mit Schleifen, Pointern,...

Mit anschließender Prüfung


----------



## volker (17 April 2008)

kurse sind nicht das entscheidende. ich habe keinen dieser kurse besucht und behaupte einfach mal ganz grosskotzig, dass ich trotzdem ein recht guter programmierer bin. *ROFL*

wichtig ist einfach, das du erstmal die grundlagen kennst.
das sollte ja der fall sein.
du musst dich halt auch gut in eine maschine 'eindenken' können,
dein wissen brauchbar anwenden, mit den anforderungen wachsen.
es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen. du musst aber auch bereit sein kritik ertragen zu können und zu sagen 'ok, das ist besser als ich das gemacht habe'. ich kenne einige programmierer die das nicht können und die meinen sie wären der top-programmierer. das wird nie was.

wenn du ein problem hast und was nicht verstehst, stehen dir heutzutage genug möglichkeiten zur verfügung sich das recht einfach schlau zu machen, wenn man lernwillig ist. z.b. dieses forum.

um zu lernen stelle dir einfache eine aufgabe und versuche die zu lösen.
da gibt es fast unendliche möglichkeiten. schaue dir programme von maschinen an und versuche die zu verstehen. 
schau mal in die FAQ. dort findest du etliche wissenwerte sachen.


----------



## godi (17 April 2008)

Hallo!

Hier im Forum mitlesen und manche Aufgaben/Fragen die hier gestellt werden selber probieren zum lösen. Das ist auch eine gute Übungsmethode.
Ich habe auch nur einen Grundkurs besucht und hier im Forum bin ich dann draufgekommen das es auch noch Schleifen und Pointer gibt! 
Aber das wichtigste ist am Anfang viel Probieren und Üben. Ist natürlich zeitaufwendig aber wenn du ein gewisses Grundwissen hast dann kannst du ja in der Firma schauen ob du wo Steuerungen umbauen oder was optimieren kannst. Und so stoßt du zu neuen Problemen die du lösen musst und da bekommst du dann Erfahrung bzw Übung und wirst allmählich besser.
Ja und natürlich bei fragen hilft dir das Forum gerne weiter. (Auch die Suchfunktion und die FAQ hier im Forum benützen)

godi


----------



## kermit (17 April 2008)

Aus diesem Thread könntest Du eventuell etwas Info für Dich ziehen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16047


Ansonsten muss ich Dir sagen: "wenig Ahnung" klingt für mich nicht gut. Entweder versteht man, was der Automat tun soll und hat die Fähigkeit, das in ein Programm umzusetzen - oder eben nicht. Ein paar Lösungsstrategien gibt es dafür, wie z.B. Schrittketten - das kann man erlernen. Aber wann eine Schrittkette das Mittel der Wahl ist, da wird es schon schwieriger, das beurteilen zu können. Da ist Erfahrung jedoch hilfreich, wie bereits nade anmerkte.

Nebenbei: ich habe schon mehr als ein schlechtes Programm aus dem Hause Siemens gesehen (gemessen an meiner Auffassung, was gute Programme sind). Also: Siemens-Programmierer ist nicht automatisch gute Programmierer (tschuldigung an alle Siemensler).

und noch ein BTW: @markus: gegoogelt: http://www.sps-board.de/ ein Spiegelbild dieses sps-forums?


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2008)

Guter Programmierer = 

10% Stressresistenz 
+ 10% Abstraktionsvermögen
+ 10%Elektriker
+ 10%Mechaniker
+ 10%Schnelle Auffassungsgabe 
+ 20%Verfahrentechniker
+ 30%"Sicheres Beherrschen" seiner Programmier-"gerätes"

.nur mal so gefühlsmäßig 


@volker
*ACK*

.


----------



## kermit (17 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 30%"Sicheres Beherrschen" seiner Programmier-"gerätes"
> ...


gut zusammengefasst! nur mit den 30% - da gehe ich nicht ganz konform - ist m.E. weniger (gefühlsmäßig bei mir) - aber: WIRKLICH GUT ZUSAMMENGEFASST!!!


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> gut zusammengefasst! nur mit den 30% - da gehe ich nicht ganz konform - ist m.E. weniger (gefühlsmäßig bei mir) - aber: WIRKLICH GUT ZUSAMMENGEFASST!!!


 

jajaja...


30% = 5%STEP7(undsowas) + 5%WinCCflex + 10%WinCCflexBUGS_UMSCHIFFEN + 10%Profibusnetzdiagnose (AB-vertauscht usw.)


...naja alles ist fließend...


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 April 2008)

...
und um das mal zusammenzufassen ...
Es ist viel persönliches Engagement und mindestens genausoviel Interesse und der Willen dafür nötig.
Fehlt eins davon, dann wird es schon schwer ... (meine Ansicht)

Gruß
LL


----------



## drfunfrock (18 April 2008)

Ein guter Programmierer denkt zuerst nicht an den Code, sondern an das Konzept (Plan) mit dem er das Problem lösen will. Erst wenn er das mind. im Kopf hat (besser ist Papier) , kann er anfangen und das Konzept in Code umzusetzen. 

Dann ist es auch egal, welche Sprache er benutzen muss, weil der Chef oder Kunde für SCL mal wieder zu geizig war oder keine SPS mit CoDeSys-Umgebung wollte.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2008)

Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den Beitrag des Kollegen NOPO?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=62973&postcount=127

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Flinn (19 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Guter Programmierer =
> 10% Stressresistenz
> + 10% Abstraktionsvermögen
> + 10%Elektriker
> ...


 
1000 % ACK



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ein guter Programmierer denkt zuerst nicht an den Code, sondern an das Konzept (Plan) mit dem er das Problem lösen will. Erst wenn er das mind. im Kopf hat (besser ist Papier) , kann er anfangen und das Konzept in Code umzusetzen.
> 
> Dann ist es auch egal, welche Sprache er benutzen muss, weil der Chef oder Kunde für SCL mal wieder zu geizig war oder keine SPS mit CoDeSys-Umgebung wollte.


 
1000 % ACK


Was noch dazu kommt:
Es ist einfach ein geiles Gefühl, wenn Du nach wochen- oder meistens monatelangem Büro-Programmieren der Anlage dann vor Ort ein Leben einhauchst und alles so läuft wie man sich das vorgestellt hat. Aus vielen Gedanken wird eine funktionierende Anlage. Das ist schon spitze!

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## maxi (19 April 2008)

volker schrieb:


> kurse sind nicht das entscheidende. ich habe keinen dieser kurse besucht und behaupte einfach mal ganz grosskotzig, dass ich trotzdem ein recht guter programmierer bin. *ROFL*
> 
> wichtig ist einfach, das du erstmal die grundlagen kennst.
> das sollte ja der fall sein.
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

halte dich von dem was ich bisher von dir gelesen habe auch für einen guten Programmierer.
Ich selbst war vor über 10 Jahren 13 Monate auf der technischen Akademie um Stuerungs und MSR Technik zu lernen.  Das lief ähnlich wie bei einer Uni, mit verscheidensten Dozenten,, meist von Siemens (Weil S7 grad popilär wurde) usw. Da gab es noch tolle Kurse und Seminare umsonst dazu (Pneumatik / Hydraulik, solartechnik, Eib, Bustechnik, usw.).
Der ganze Spass war recht teuer (über 13000 DM, waren vor 10 Jahren viel Geld, dazu war das ganze schon von Staat, IHK und HWK gesponsort) und Vollzeit.
Leider gab es das ganze nur 2,5 Jahre, da nicht genug Kursteilnehmer und die Firmen konnten mehr genug Dozenten stellen.
Die Ausbildung war wirklich Top und wir hatten eine Prüfung und bekahmen ein Fachtechniker Schein.

Das schönste war, dass sie nicht bei Adam und Eva anfing sondern einfach ein Grundwissen da sein musste; Wem Grundwissen fehlte musste sich das zuhause nacheignen. So war der Unterricht auch nie langweilig weil immer etwas neues und tolles kahm. 

Ich selbst sehe manchmal ein Problem bei den Leuten die autodidakt lernen
dass ihnen teils Grundwissen und einfaches Wissen fehlen. Teils haben sie in bestimmten Bereichen enormes Wissen und Erfahrung angesammelt. Jedoch in anderen die dazu gehören fehlt er gänzlich. Macnhe arbeiten sehen aus als würde zum Beispiel ein Pole und elektrische Ausbildung eine Maschine verkabeln. In der Steuerungstechnik ist es meist so das man nicht sieht was drinnen steckt. Der Kunde kann es meist nicht wissen oder überprüfen. Erst viel später wenn andere Programmierer ran gehen schlagen diese dann die Hände über den Kopf. Das ganze liegt auch daran das in der Zeit der S5 Technik wenige oder keine Standarts da waren.
Damals hat einfach jeder alles mögliche programmiert, hauptsache es bewegtesich was.

Heute wnen man an eien sauber nach Iso programmierte Anlage geht benötigt man für Programmänderungen meist wenige Minuten. Das lange Suchen und überprüfen bleibt weg. Die schönsten Anlagen habe ich bei Roche gesehen, von Fa. Christ, Endress und Hauser, Siemens usw. kommt sehr gute Arbeit. Bei extrem grossen Anlagen ist hier immer noch perfekte Übersicht enthalten. Hier findet man 1+ Programmierung nach Iso. 
Schön finde ich es wenn ich mal von BEkannten angesprochen werde *Ich war letztens Dort und Da und da war ein Programm von dir enthalten, das war ja echt super und übersichtlich* oder *Hey war letztens an einer Anlage von dir, so saubere Programmierung hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen*. Lob tud da immer recht gut.

Grüsse euch


----------



## drfunfrock (19 April 2008)

Nun ja, Autodidakten sind kein Problem, wenn diese auf Hintergrundwissen zurückgreifen können. Ich selbst habe vor 4 Jahren vor einer Anlage gestanden, die mit Ladderdiagrammen programmiert wurde. Mit dem Ausdruck konnte man etwa 10qm pflastern und programmiert hatte das ein gelernter Automatisierungsing. Da waren keine expliziten Automaten zu finden. Die Namensgebung der Merker waren komplett willkührlich und es gab natürlich keine Doku. Es handelte sich um eine Anlage mit einer Montrac-Bahn auf der in 30 Stationen diverse Produktionsprozesse laufen sololten. Der gute Programmierer hatte hatte dummerweise Transport und Prozesssteuerung miteinander so vermengt, dass der Ausdruck Spagetticode vollkommen untertrieben ist. Ein Nachfolger versuchte eine weitere Station einzubinden und scheiterte. Ich habe damals keine Ahnung gehabt und habe immer noch recht wenig, aber Automaten aus der VHDL-Programmierung sind fast gleichartig aufgebaut und so haben wir die Anlage von Grund auf neu programmiert. 

Die Empfehlung für solche, die sich an die SPS-Programmierung herantrauen wollen, sollte sein: 

1) Lerne Software-Engineering -> WIe strukturiere ich mein Projekt und mein Programm, dass es 1. leicht änderbar ist und 2. lesbar ist und natürlich zum Erfolg führt.

2) Übe so viel man kann. 

Bei 1) hapert es allzuoft, weil die meisten Bücher zum Thema SPS-Programmierung das Thema einfach vernachlässigen und auch das Bewusstsein einfach bei vielen Firmen dafür nicht vorhanden ist. Leider auchg bei meiner nicht. Ich bekomme das Geld für die Anbindung von TwinCat an Subversion nicht (Grrr). 

Ansonsten: Es bringt Spass, wenn man wieder ein Projekt hat und es innerhalb kurzer Zeit läuft, selbst wenn ein Projektleiter aktiv gegen den Erfolg kämpfte.


----------



## Roos (21 April 2008)

Hallo,

also ich muss sagen ich habe nie Kurse besucht. Ich habe viel von anderen Programmieren gelernt und abgeschaut.
Muss sagen damit habe ich schon während meiner Ausbildung viel gelernt.
Was ihr eben geschrieben habt mit erst planen dann umsetzten finde ich sehr gut. 
In der Firma für die ich momentan als Programmierer tätig bin plane ich die anlage von Grund auf mit und konstruiere mit eplan die el gegebenheiten.
So muss ich sagen dass ich schon bevor ich anfange zu programmieren ein bild von der funktion habe das es mir beim programmieren schwer erleichtert.
Ich denke dass Kurse bei siemens sehr hilfreich sind für jemanden der relativ neu auf dem gebiet ist aber für erfahrene hasen (dazu gehöre ich noch nicht) die sich alles selbst beigebracht bzw abgeschaut haben führt ein solcher kurs nur zur verwirrung.

wie seht ihr das?

mfg Roos


----------

